# M2 "kartago" Divers Watch



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

posted this in the general forum, but thought I oughta put it here



jonsedar said:


> er... wrong subforum, but while we're on the O&W diver's.....
> 
> I'm considering the M2 - not too keen on the small crown and I dont like cyclops (but have heard they're easily removed if I really cant bear it), but the rest seems quite nice and its the same ETA movement as present in Oris divers that are 4x the price (!)
> 
> ...


to summarise, I might consider the watch because it seems like quite a good watch for the price. I could live with the small crown and the cyclops but I have two main questions

1. does the model available from roy really have the red dot seconds hand as shown? Ive seen other pictures with a lume dot. (I prefer the red dot BTW)

2. does the braclet clasp have the fake links pattern like some rolex's do? (Not at all keen on such a pattern, if it does have the pattern, could someone tell me the lug-lug size so I could possibly buy a different braclet or maybe out it on a NATO)

thanks guys, jon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can supply with either the luminous or red dot.

The bracelets do have the link pattern on.

The lugs are 20mm.

I am now sold out of all M series divers watches until May.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks for the info Roy!

May's only a week away, thats cool







I'll sleep on it....

Could you please tell me how deep/tall the watch is? Do you think it would be okay on a NATO?

my current thinking is that I want a respectable automatic dive watch that can go anywhere do anything. I was really interested in an Oris TT1 divers watch, even went try one on in a very upmarket watch shop near me and liked it. However it _is_ 44mm (at the base, tapers to 41mm bezel) and not very subtle on my 6.5" wrists. Its possible to buy from Oz for about Â£350 inc delivery (exc customs tax if any?) but I now know my ultimate watch* and dont want to spend so much on the Oris when I could be saving up.

*Perhaps boring and conventional - it seems most yuppies have one - but I love the look and feel of the Omega SMP black (2000 model). No numerals, huge blocks of lume, balanced, can dress up or down, sword hands etc... its gorgeous and I _will_ someday have one...... time to get saving the Â£1150 required


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

When I said May I meant three weeks.









They are approx 10.5mm thick.

They look fine on Nato straps.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jonsedar said:


> *Perhaps boring and conventional - it seems most yuppies have one - but I love the look and feel of the Omega SMP black (2000 model).
> 
> 
> 
> ...










not only me whom aspires to yuppie dom then?


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

heheh... shameful but true









walked past the watch shop window today and gazed longingly at the black SMP (while trying not to see the ma-hoo-sive price tag)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I do the same with breitlings









I live in hope.

I have my timexes to keep me happy, and keep my feet on the ground!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

> walked past the watch shop window today and gazed longingly


I do this in Amsterdam


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> > walked past the watch shop window today and gazed longingly
> 
> 
> I do this in Amsterdam
> ...


I'd like to.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

AlexR said:


> > walked past the watch shop window today and gazed longingly
> 
> 
> I do this in Amsterdam
> ...


I'm sure I don't know what you mean......

(tho for Â£1150 it would be fun finding out)


----------

